# OCA - Oceania Healthcare



## System (5 May 2017)

Oceania Healthcare operates in the New Zealand residential aged care and retirement village sectors, offering residents villas and apartments within its retirement villages, and also providing a full range of residential aged care services (including rest home, hospital and dementia level care) at its aged care facilities. Oceania is currently New Zealand's third largest provider of residential aged care, and New Zealand's sixth largest retirement village business.

http://www.oceaniahealthcare.co.nz


----------

